# MBGFC Labor Day Tournament



## scottd (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted to remind everyone that the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club is hosting our 44th Annual Alabama Invitational next weekend, Sept 3rd through the 6th. 

Schedule of Events

Friday September 3rd Registration from 4 - 8 P.M. Captains meeting at 8:00 Sharp. Buffet dinner starting at 6 P.M. Bar will be open at 5:30.

Saturday September 4th Weigh Dock Opens at 5 P.M. and closes at 9 P.M.

Sunday September 5th Boats must return inside Perdido Pass Rocks by 8 P.M.
Weigh Dock is open from 4 P.M. until 9 P.M.

Monday September 6th
Champions Breakfast at 9:30 in Pavillion.

Go to http://www.mbgfc.org to preregister.

Please feel free to contact me at 251-599-3240 if you have any other questions.

Thanks,

Scott Delaney 
Tournament Chairman


----------

